# WI-FI

## Mihey

,  ,   ? 2 ,   40   http://www.enforta.ru/technologies/solutions/wifi/ http://www.enforta.ru/technologies/Oborudovanie/         ?

----------


## kit

?
  / http://local.com.ua/forum/forum/28-wi-fi/

----------


## Mihey

))))    )))    -)))    ))        ))))

----------


## erazer

- ?

----------


## Mihey



----------


## erazer

?

----------


## Mihey

....

----------


## erazer

?

----------


## Mihey

,

----------


## erazer

?           -  -   .

----------


## kit

-  ?     wi-fi   ...

----------


## Mihey

???

----------


## Waldemar

erazer-,             ,               ,      ,    ,       -  ,      56/ (,     ).       2   300-400   ,      ,    .   

> ???

   ..    ... ))     ,     ,      ...   ,    ,     10 ?

----------

